# TradeWinds Cruise Club/TradeWinds Experience



## GregT

Good afternoon TUGgers,

I know we have some Tradewinds Club Members here (@Sandy VDH , @klpca , @SciTchr , @RNCollins , to name a few) and I was hoping the information below could be clarified/corrected.   I am not actively looking for more timeshares, but I love boats and I am interested in Tradewinds and hope to do an RCI trade into Tradewinds BVI or Bahamas in 2022.   Can I ask our TUGgers to review the below?    Note: I have now learned that Tradewinds Cruise Club is an older club, and what is currently being sold is called Tradewinds Experiences -- but I believe the rules below are the same.    Thank you!

It is my understanding that someone joining TradeWinds will purchase PlusPoints, which are single use points with a fixed life (often 12-years, can be shorter).   I saw a post where a TUGger was initially offered 1.2M points for $22K and 4.8M points for $67K.  They ultimately purchased 600,000 points for $13.5K when an additional 100,000 points were added as an incentive (so 700K points for $13.5K)

Annually, the Club Member pays a fee to "unlock" some of their points (based on the length of the contract) and it is currently $815 to unlock 100K points.   So a 1.2M contract with a 12 year life unlocks 100,000 points annually -- and the member pays $815.  They can make reservations based upon the number of points that they have unlocked.   If they want to make a reservation which will consume more points then they have already unlocked, then they pay the additional fee to  unlock the needed points and can reserve accordingly.

Once unlocked, the points can be utilized to reserve based upon the category of boat and the season of travel, as follows:

*Class         High    Middle     Low*

Flagship    200,000   150,000   100,000
Luxury       125,000   100,000     75,000           (see note immediately below on Luxury class)
Cruising       100,000  75,000     50,000

Note: per Sandy's note below, this Luxury point requirement is for the Luxury 59' boat and there is a Luxury 60' boat with a 25K higher point requirement.  The Cruising category is for a 52' catamaran (there a couple of 50 footers that are being phased out), and the Flagship is a 70'+ boat.  Sandy also has the seasons, which are January - April (High), May - July (Mid), Aug-Oct (Low), Nov-Dec (mid) except for the holidays, which are High.

I also understand there is some benefit for last minute travel, but not sure how that works.

There is an All-Inclusive Fee of [$1,075?] per person which covers all food and the booze that is on the boat.   Note that when booking through RCI, the AI fee is higher, I believe it is $1,295 per person and RCI has a 1-in-4 restriction for Tradewinds reservations (covering all the different locations, not 1:4 for each location).  There appears to be some discrepancy on how strictly Tradewinds is enforcing the 1-in-4 right now.

Locations (per their website at www.trade-winds.com):

Abacos
Antigua
Belize
British Virgin Islands
Croatia
Exumas
Fiji
French Polynesia
Greece
Grenada
Guadeloupe
Martinique
Panama
St. Martin
Tonga
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
I do apologize if I've missed some key items here and would appreciate correction.   I love sailing and am currently a member of SailTime, which is a fractional interest in a sailboat here in San Diego.   I hope to do a TradeWinds trip (likely an RCI exchange) in 2022 and always like to learn more about these things.  Thanks very much!

Best,

Greg

Edited:  Tried to clean up my post based upon initial feedback below -- thanks!


----------



## TravelTime

I am curious what the cost per cruise ends up being after paying the upfront purchase costs, maintenance fees and all inclusive fees.


----------



## Rascalsmom

I'm a TW member and I highly recommend giving it a try.  Members are obligated to pay one "unlocking" fee each year even if you don't sail.  There are also some intermediary time deadlines on your purchased points; you can't leave all the points until the last year of the contract.  We have had some great vacations through TW.


----------



## Sandy VDH

It is a club which is more like a RTU than a deeded week.  So the reason you "unlock" is you have paid the equivalent of a MF.  Now since this is NOT a week a year type of deal, then you can pay 2 MFs in a year and unlock 2 weeks to use in that year.  You will have to still pay a MF per year until your payments are completed, but either you accelerate that schedule, you use as you pay, or you pay and then you use in the future before your membership is up. 

There was an older club call TW Cruise Club, that was the original club and was cheaper to purchase into, most of those memberships have already or are very shortly coming up against those 12 years.  A few were allowed to convert to the new club TW Experience, if they bought a bunch more points, then some deals might have been struck.  My original TWCC expired in 2016.  My TWE currently expires in 2024.  If I purchased additional time those NEW points purchased would expire at a later date.  I have purchased TWCC twice and TWE twice now. 

Although most purchases were for 12 years, some were for 6 years if you bought a small points package. 

Season is pretty typical and this is for the Caribbean basin, all other areas DO NOT have seasons.  Some bases DO NOT Operate year round they relocate boats farther south to avoid hurricane season or colder temperatures (Mediterranean). 

Some bases have been tried and closed, like Turks & Caicos, Red Sea, Panama Las Perlas, and Turkey.  Either because of demand, weather, or political climate.

I don't think that is all the current bases nor all of the boats in those bases that is on your list.  Fiji and French Poly are not listed.  Fiji has both Cruising and Luxury and French Poly has only luxury, but that could change in the future, as they shuffle boats and bases around.

High season is all of Jan through Apr.  May, June and July are Mid season, Aug to Oct are low season.  Nov and Dec are back to mid except for holiday weeks (Thanksgiving and Christmas and NYE weeks) which are high season.  All other bases outside of the caribbean are HIGH season year round.   There is one exception in that the Luxury 60 are a slightly higher points (25K) than the luxury you listed.  That point value is for the Luxury 59 yachts we have.


----------



## Rascalsmom

Hi Sandy.  You're the TW expert!  I think our first TW trip was a full boat we rented from you.   
We've bought two 1.2M contracts since then.  

I wanted to comment on your statement "My TWE currently expires in 2024. If I purchased additional time those points would expire at a later date. ".  When we sailed in March 2020 , we were promised this type of time extension on our original TWE contract if we bought more points.  We would not have purchased if that hadn't been promised because we didn't need any more points.  But when we got back to the dock....   Front office said it wasn't allowed and the on boat staff denied offering it, which was especially disappointing.  In hindsight we wish we had declined finalizing the deal at that time.  Then covid hit adding insult to injury.  Bottom line, we love TW and will use up our points but I don't think they are changing timelines any more.  If they are.... they owe me an extension as promised on the boat.  Happy Sailing.


----------



## klpca

We didn't join, we essentially did an "encore" deal. It wasn't the best financial move that I've ever made but there was a slight language barrier between us and the captain which caused a small misunderstanding of the deal. It's water under the bridge but I wouldn't bother buying any points in that manner, fyi. 

The least expensive way to use Tradewinds is definitely with an RCI rental, next would probably be an RCI exchange. Tradewinds has a 1 in 4 rule with RCI. If you dive (we don't) and love sailing (we do) I think that owning would be the way to go. I haven't spent a lot of time investigating ownership as going every other year would probably be enough for us - so one RCI exchange and then one rental from an owner. One of the factors that gives me pause is the travel time to a lot of the locations. Some of them are pretty complicated to travel to, and hence pretty pricey. It just is what it is, but I am getting less flexible about how much time I want to spend "just getting there". There is a very active Facebook group and renting is my plan for the future, although we haven't done it yet. Our BVI trip in May was (of course) rescheduled for late 2021 and we will be able to use RCI again in 2022, so we will do nothing differently for the next few years.

As far as trips go, even though it is expensive compared to a regular timeshare trip, our trip was about the most fun that we have ever had. We are still in touch with a couple of folks from our sailing, and we are going with one of the couples on our rescheduled BVI trip, covid willing. We can't wait to get back on a boat.


----------



## klpca

dreaded double post.


----------



## chemteach

GregT - I'm not sure if it was my post you read, but I had a similar purchase you mentioned in your original post.  My husband and I decided to purchase because we wanted to be able to go to places not available on RCI.  We figured we might travel every other year on Tradewinds and if we wanted to go more often, we could go on a cruise through RCI (the 1 in 4 restriction does not apply if you are a Tradewinds member.  One of the nice things that happened for us is that for our (hopefully) first trip this summer, we were able to invite 2 couples to join us  - they are paying half the regular price for their cabins.  And then we are using an RCI exchange for a second week with Tradewinds after the trip with our friends.   It was a splurge, but after our first cruise with Tradewinds, we couldn't resist. We even got to meet Sandy on our first trip!

We are happy we made the purchase because now we are "forced" to go on a cruise every other year for 12 years.    And we get to pick the trip we are taking instead of only being able to go to a place offered via RCI.


----------



## GregT

Good morning All,

Continuing to add some of the information I have learned (thx TUGgers!).   As before, please clarify if I am incorrect.

Scuba diving is permitted on TradeWinds, but they may not have a dive master for your charter.  RCI Exchangers are prevented from scuba diving however, and I believe only Tradewinds club members (or their guests can dive).   Equipment is available for your use, but in the COVID world, you now need to provide your own regulator.

Air conditioning is also an important factor on certain classes of the boats, and members often discuss which yachts have (or don't have AC).  I believe Luxury and Flagship all have AC, and Cruising Class is hit-or-miss, and even if it is present, it is Captain's discretion on whether or not to run the AC.

There is a very thin/non-existent resale market for PlusPoints.  I believe you can purchase/transfer another member's points into your  name, however there is a transfer fee associated with the resale ($2,000?) which I suspect depresses the resale value.   Additionally, TradeWinds will not combine your accounts, so if you are already a member, you may end up with two accounts and when booking a reservation, I understand it needs to come entirely from one of the two accounts, so points management is important.    Some members have reported buying more PlusPoints under the expectation that it will extend the expiration date on their original contract, but the original contract was unchanged, so be alert to this.

I understand the more common way than buying resale is for an existing member to make a reservation for you and they arrange a private transaction for the value of the PlusPoints utilized.  As an example, a TradeWinds member might reserve a 100K reservation in BVI for me, and we agree on a reservation value (I have seen $1,200 - $1,500 as a hypothetical range for 100K PlusPoints).  The TradeWinds member paid $815 to unlock those 100K points, so there is a modest premium over fees for that reservation.   And then the Guest (me) needs to pay the All-Inclusive fee for the reservation, at the members rate of $[1,075] per person,   This also helps the existing Club Member if they have points that may expire before they can be personally utilized.

Finally, I see a pattern where a Club Member reserves an entire boat (typically 5 cabins) even though they do not have occupants for all cabins.  Then they post the availability of excess cabins and fill the boat with other parties.   I see members of the Facebook page traveling together and collaborating on occupying a boat, especially if it is a desirable/rare reservation.

I have also learned that there is reasonable availability via RCI (even with modestly priced GetAways) perhaps because RCI members are reluctant to embrace the All-Inclusive Fee.  But do recall the 1-in-4, and klpca has a pattern of renting from a member EOY and then using RCI in 1-in-4 to be able to cruise every other year.

It is not clear to me what the policy is regarding children -- RCI indicates it's adults only, defined as 21 or older.   I believe children (or anyone under 21?) are only allowed on whole boat charters, but not sure.

I hope this is helpful to others, thx especially to those TradeWinds members who have PM'd me or commented above, please do continue to add any comments or observations about this very unique timeshare program.   Thank you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## klpca

GregT said:


> Good morning All,
> 
> Continuing to add some of the information I have learned (thx TUGgers!).   As before, please clarify if I am incorrect.
> 
> Scuba diving is permitted on TradeWinds, but they may not have a dive master for your charter.  RCI Exchangers are prevented from scuba diving however, and I believe only Tradewinds club members (or their guests can dive).   Equipment is available for your use, but in the COVID world, you now need to provide your own regulator.
> 
> Air conditioning is also an important factor on certain classes of the boats, and members often discuss which yachts have (or don't have AC).  I believe Luxury and Flagship all have AC, and Cruising Class is hit-or-miss, and even if it is present, it is Captain's discretion on whether or not to run the AC.
> 
> There is a very thin/non-existent resale market for PlusPoints.  I believe you can purchase/transfer another member's points into your  name, however there is a transfer fee associated with the resale ($2,000?) which I suspect depresses the resale value.   Additionally, TradeWinds will not combine your accounts, so if you are already a member, you may end up with two accounts and when booking a reservation, I understand it needs to come entirely from one of the two accounts, so points management is important.    Some members have reported buying more PlusPoints under the expectation that it will extend the expiration date on a different contract, but the original contract was unchanged, so be alert to this.
> 
> I understand the more common way than buying resale is for an existing member to make a reservation for you and they arrange a private transaction for the value of the PlusPoints utilized.  As an example, a TradeWinds member might reserve a 100K reservation in BVI for me, and we agree on a reservation value (I have seen $1,200 - $1,500 as a hypothetical range for 100K PlusPoints).  The TradeWinds member paid $815 to unlock those 100K points, so there is a modest premium over fees for that reservation.   And then the Guest (me) needs to pay the All-Inclusive fee for the reservation, at the members rate of $[1,075] per person,   This also helps the existing Club Member if they have points that may expire before they can be personally utilized.
> 
> Finally, I see a pattern where a Club Member reserves an entire boat (5 cabins) even though they do not have occupants for all cabins.  Then they post the availability of excess cabins and fill the boat with other parties.   I see members of the Facebook page traveling together and collaborating on occupying a boat, especially if it is a desirable/rare reservation.
> 
> I have also learned that there is reasonable availability via RCI (even with modestly priced GetAways) perhaps because RCI members are reluctant to embrace the All-Inclusive Fee.  But do recall the 1-in-4, and klpca has a pattern of renting from a member EOY and then using RCI in 1-in-4 to be able to cruise every other year.
> 
> It is not clear to me what the policy is regarding children -- RCI indicates it's adults only, defined as 21 or older.   I believe children (or anyone under 21?) are only allowed on whole boat charters, but not sure.
> 
> I hope this is helpful to others, thx especially to those TradeWinds members who have PM'd me or commented above, please do continue to add any comments or observations about this very unique timeshare program.   Thank you!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


Kids are allowed. I know that the other boat on our French Polynesia sailing had a toddler. They put up a netting all around the boat. One person on our boat saw that and said that they would have been upset to be on that boat - they did not travel all that way to "spend a week with a toddler", so it is definitely a YMMV thing. When you reserve online the booking site indicates if children are on board already.

Btw our FP boat had three cabins of RCI members and at least two of them dove, although FP is a base where they have to use a local divemaster, so I am not sure if that is the reason.

One other thing to mention was that if you are a member you can sail last minute without using any of your points, just paying a fee of some sort. I used to know the details but I am rusty on that right now. Our friends do that all the time. Maybe @Sandy VDH can fill in the blanks.


----------



## GregT

All,

This is the cancelation/rescheduling policy for TradeWinds:

For Our TradeWinds Cruise Club Elite and Platinum Members, rescheduling is free. For all other TradeWinds Cruise Club, there has always been a rescheduling fee of $100 USD.  TradeWinds Experience Members have free rescheduling.   In all cases, rescheduling is not possible less than 90 days prior to embarkation date.  A rescheduled cabin will incur loss of Plus Points and associated Maintenance contribution if cancelled/rescheduled, regardless of whether in or outside of the 90 day cancellation period.  (GT Note: I think you get your All-Inclusive Fee refunded)

You can cancel a reservation at no cost, up to 12 months before the embarkation date.   For cancellations within a 12- to 6-months period prior to embarkation date, there will be a US$100 cancellation fee payable.  For cancellations within a 6- to 3-months period prior to embarkation date, there will be a US$250 cancellation fee payable.  No cancellations are allowed after 90 days prior to embarkation date, and to do so will incur loss of all associated Maintenance Contributions and Plus Points used for the booking.

GT Notes:  Not sure what TWCC Elite and Platinum are, but since this is the old program, I don't think it matters.   Also, I currently understand the booking window now is open for 2021 and 2022, and 2023 is expected to open "soon".

Best,

Greg


----------



## Sandy VDH

*Children*
No children under 16 are allowed UNLESS the cruise is considered a Family Cruise and is designated that by TW.  There are a handful designated that way, but it is not widespread.   However you can book a whole boat then you are allowed to do want you want. That is most often the way you see younger kids onboard.

I have booked the whole boat before to take my entire family, youngest was 10 at the time.  So my guess was the toddler was on a whole yacht booking.

*Late Breaks*
Members are allowed to book late break cabins.  These require only a payment of AI fee and a MF of the point usage but NO points are used.  These late breaks are anything that is considered open 45 days prior to sail date.  In my old TWCC membership I used 9 of these late breaks.  It allows you to bring down your $ per point if you can pick up and use late breaks.

I did go on one late break, then there was a cancellation for the following week, so I changed my flight and stayed on another boat at the same base for another week.  As a member, you must have at least 100,000 points and time remaining on your membership to use a late break.

*SCUBA Diving*
RCI Inbounds can pay a fee for scuba diving it is just NOT included in your AI fees, last I checked it was $75 but it could have gone up.  If you are a member and you are at a base that diving is allowed it is INCLUDED in the AI.  You are guaranteed 3 dives unless there are circumstances that prohibit it.  (There are bases with EXCEPTIONS where they are current restrictions like French Territories (French Poly, St Barts, SXM), Anguilla and locations with a protected area that require you to pay additional fees (Tobago Cays in SVG and Jacque Cousteau park in Guad. ).  If you take the whole boat you may be able to arrange some additional dives as you have more control over the itinerary of the charter, but that is up to you and the captain to ascertain.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Rascalsmom said:


> Hi Sandy.  You're the TW expert!  I think our first TW trip was a full boat we rented from you.
> We've bought two 1.2M contracts since then.
> 
> I wanted to comment on your statement "My TWE currently expires in 2024. If I purchased additional time those points would expire at a later date. "



I wanted to clarify that the additional points purchased would have a NEW expiration date, the expiration date for the points already purchased does NOT change. 

@Rascalsmom and I both enjoy are TW trips.  They are my most relaxing vacations ever.


----------



## Sandy VDH

This is the NON member site that has info on bases and what the price per trip is if you are NOT a member and are not trading in.  People can just book a week through this or via a broker who rent out weeks for TW.  https://www.trade-winds.com/

The members site is a little different, but the inventory is the same on both the member site and the site listed above AFAIK.

At least on that site you can see yacht and bases.  They have videos and a lot of info related to the TW onboard experience.


----------



## chemteach

Sandy is definitely the Tradewinds guru!!  She is also fun to go on sailing trips with!  And Tradewinds is one of the few "timeshare" companies where buying direct is actually worth it (in my opinion).  I had never been on a sailboat trip before going on a French Poynesia weeklong boating trip with Tradewinds summer of 2019.  It was worth the AI fee, and now I'm looking forward to a decade of getting to sail every other summer.  I suppose whenever I retire, I may want to go more often, but that is not for at least another 12 years.  (Just in time to buy another membership   )


----------



## SciTchr

Sorry, I “missed the boat” on this discussion, but you have been offered a ton of correct information. We are TWE members. Our contract expires in 2023. While we LOVE our Tradewinds charters, we won’t be buying more points. My sister in law and I share our contract. She did buy another contract, but they are younger than us.

There is a Facebook page called Tradewinds Cruise Club Cruisers that you can request to join. There folks sell cabins, as described above. We bought two cabins a few cruises ago to extend our membership. It worked out great. I know that I can buy a trip there when we want to go again. The bummer about doing an RCI trade is that you will usually be placed on a Cruise Class boat. You might be lucky if there is an unsold luxury cabin they need to fill. But, typically you will be Cruise Class. We prefer the 60 foot Luxury boat over all the others, although we have not yet seen the brand new TW7.

Tradewinds is weathering the Covid mess and they have been supportive with a couple of cancellations we had to make in May 2020 and February 2021 due to Covid. They are not letting us extended our contract, so we have to be sure to get all of our points used up by 2023. Tradewinds is a great company and we can’t wait for our July 2021 cruise coming up. Hoping for the vaccine by then!


----------



## Rascalsmom

Sandy VDH said:


> I wanted to clarify that the additional points purchased would have a NEW expiration date, the expiration date for the points already purchased does NOT change.
> 
> @Rascalsmom and I both enjoy are TW trips.  They are my most relaxing vacations ever.


Oh I understand now.  Thanks for clarifying Sandy!


----------



## GregT

Hello TUGgers,

TradeWinds remains an interesting club and I am trying to continue to learn more.  Can TUGgers ( @Sandy VDH  ?)who have been on the different classes of boats (Cruising/Luxury/Flagship) comment on if the extra points are "worth it"?   I'm trying to buy a modest package of points as a "starter package" from an existing owner and will report back on the process.   Just curious how people feel about the 52' catamarans (Cruising) versus the 59'/60' Cats (Luxury).

Thank you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## klpca

GregT said:


> Hello TUGgers,
> 
> TradeWinds remains an interesting club and I am trying to continue to learn more.  Can TUGgers ( @Sandy VDH  ?)who have been on the different classes of boats (Cruising/Luxury/Flagship) comment on if the extra points are "worth it"?   I'm trying to buy a modest package of points as a "starter package" from an existing owner and will report back on the process.   Just curious how people feel about the 52' catamarans (Cruising) versus the 59'/60' Cats (Luxury).
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


Find out from your wife how important AC is, lol. As I have gotten older that is the deal breaker for me.


----------



## SciTchr

Greg, We do not cruise on Cruise Class. Our first RCI cruise was on a cruise class and it was one of their original boats - Coral Dreams. Many issues, a wet head being a big one, but we had such a great time that we bought in. We also bought from a second party = cheaper. The luxury boats are perfect! We much prefer the 60 foot for high season 150K PP vs the 59 foot 125K PP boat. The difference is that the flybridge on the 60 foot is huge - very much like the Victoria edition Flagship boats. I don’t think you need to take a Flagship. We have and it is great, but for the extra All Inclusive price we are very happy with a 60 foot luxury.

Have you ever done a referral? It is a very good price and you could try it out and extend your membership. I wonder if you completed your deal and bought in, if you could do a referral before your first “owner sail”? You can only do a referral once.

Tradewinds is such a wonderful experience. I just today booked our airfare for a July Flagship Antigua trip (mid season-cheap price). We had two trips cancelled due to COVID. Good luck and keep asking questions.


----------



## SciTchr

Greg,
I forgot to include one detail about the 52 foot Cruise Class boats. They are pretty nice. They are kind of like a mini 59 foot Luxury boat, except they don’t always provide AC, as noted above. When they first came out, we thought they would be great, since the points are less to book them. Then we toured one at the dock. While nice, there is one cabin that is very small with the bed against one wall. We decided not to ever sail CC in case we were the unlucky recipient of that cabin. If that would not be a problem for you, then CC might work for you.


----------



## GregT

GregT said:


> Hello TUGgers,
> 
> TradeWinds remains an interesting club and I am trying to continue to learn more.  Can TUGgers ( @Sandy VDH  ?)who have been on the different classes of boats (Cruising/Luxury/Flagship) comment on if the extra points are "worth it"?   I'm trying to buy a modest package of points as a "starter package" from an existing owner and will report back on the process.   Just curious how people feel about the 52' catamarans (Cruising) versus the 59'/60' Cats (Luxury).
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


All,

From various sources, I gather some of the differences in the yacht classes are as follows (excluding the Flagship class):

Cruising Class -- virtually all yachts are 52' in length and have six cabins (of which one is taken by the crew), leaving five available.   One of the five is smaller than the others, and the other four are "normal" size.   I understand that AC is a major differentiator from the Luxury Class, with many Cruising Class yachts not reliably running AC (which is run at Captain's discretion).  I also understand that the generator can be noisy when they do run AC.

Luxury Class (59') -- this appears to be a very popular boat class, again with six cabins (of which one is taken by the crew), leaving five available.  All five are comparable in fit and function.  I understand that the AC is reliable and each cabin has it's own AC.

Luxury Class (60') -- I understand that this is substantially identical to the Luxury 59', except that the area on top of the catamaran's "roof" (that they call the flybridge) is covered, offering superior shade from that venue.  I believe this area has sunbeds and lounge chairs and that the flybridge is a very popular place to be on the yacht (all three classes have a flybridge, but only the 60' is covered).  This appears to be a major differentiating item, however I suspect there are other amenities as well that I've not yet uncovered.

This is what I've been able to decipher about the different types of yachts, and as always, I welcome corrections and clarifications from TUGgers on these points.  Thank you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## RNCollins

I’ve only sailed with Tradewinds on the ‘59 Luxury catamarans. 
The captain has turned on the AC before dinner for an hour or two to make it comfortable to get ready in your cabin. And the captain has also ran the AC at bedtime through the night until about 6 am.


----------



## Sandy VDH

There are a few boats that offer a owners cabin, these are in every class, however they are not on every yacht, obviously.  

These owner cabins are usually the 2 smaller cabins combined into 1 larger cabin.  In most cases they are the mid and rear cabin on the port side. that are combined into a single cabin.  So it does get rid of the smaller or less desirable cabin.    

The crew's cabin is usually the mid ship cabin on the starboard side.  

When you book these on TW website they show up a Premium cabins.


----------



## amycurl

If any TW TUGgers want to do a whole boat and need paying peeps to fill it out, please let me know! Has TW ever been part of II? I think I remember seeing something like TW in the II catalog back in the late 90s when we first purchased our timeshare, and it always intrigued us. I think a TUGger TW cruise would be a great way for me to experience it for the first time.


----------



## GregT

All,

Okay, I've gone ahead and acquired a membership in TradeWinds Experience.  I found a member in the Facebook Group page who was looking to sell 350K points for $4,000.  The points were unlocked, so they had already paid about $2,800 in maintenance fees to unlock the points, so this portion of my payment was a reimbursement for the maintenance fees -- and then I had to pay $1,995 to transfer the points ($1,000) and the new member fee ($995).  The points expire in 2026 so I have a reasonable time horizon to use them.   As with other timeshare systems (like Marriott), it does seem like an inordinate amount of the transaction consideration goes to the timeshare organization to facilitate the transfer and I can see why most owners prefer to sell their excess points through the reservations process.

It's a smaller package that I originally anticipated seeking but there are few resales offered with most owners preferring to make reservations directly to warrant a higher purchase price and not have to be discounted because of the transfer fees.  We will see how this works out, but wanted to communicate the details to my TUGging friends.

As I find come across things of interest, I will post them -- thanks all for your help over last few weeks -- I thought I would buy one eventually and this was just an opportunistic purchase.  I don't think it was cheap nor overpaying, considering the transfer fees, and think this was a fair purchase for both parties.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Sandy VDH

GregT said:


> Okay, I've gone ahead and acquired a membership in TradeWinds Experience.



Welcome to the club.  Can't wait for covid to be over and things for TWs to go back to normal.  They have had huge issues with islands not allowing access or having to put in place 14 day quarantines.  Yachts impose another issue, as land ops are open in some places, but not yachting options. 

Maybe we will have to arrange a TUG TW Cruise.  Get a few of us Tuggers who are owners all on the same trip.  As far as purchasing a TWE account outright I think you found one of the best deals I have seen.  

Happy Sailing.


----------



## buzglyd

Congrats Greg! I'm sure you'll enjoy this. I've been interested in trying a TW cruise for a long time. 

We'll start the Carlsbad Cruisers Club.


----------



## GregT

Sandy VDH said:


> Maybe we will have to arrange a TUG TW Cruise.  Get a few of us Tuggers who are owners all on the same trip.



Sandy, thanks for the comments -- and I agree -- that would be fun to do with a group of TUGgers.

Speculative Question: if someone reserved a whole boat charter (which I can't), are there any TUGgers who would pay [$2,000?] to reserve a cabin (and then also pay the ~$1,100 per person AI fee) to do a TUG cruise on a Luxury Class yacht?  That reservation fee would have to be non-refundable because some TUGger would be taking the risk by reserving the boat.  But there may be enough interested TUGgers to even consume a cancelation.

Note:  this is not an advertisement because I don't have a boat reserved, nor do I have sufficient points to even be able to reserve a boat, I'm just trying to figure out if this is even possible.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Sandy VDH

GregT said:


> Speculative Question: are there any TUGgers who would pay [$2,000?] to reserve a cabin (and then also pay the ~$1,100 per person AI fee) to do a TUG cruise on a Luxury Class yacht?  That reservation fee would have to be non-refundable because some TUGger would be taking the risk by reserving the boat.  But there may be enough interested TUGgers to even consume a cancelation.
> 
> Note:  this is not an advertisement because I don't have a boat reserved, nor do I have sufficient points to even be able to reserve a boat, I'm just trying to figure out if this is even possible.



I DO have sufficient points to rent more than 1 whole boat.  So if there is an interest, we can work something out.


----------



## GregT

Sandy VDH said:


> I DO have sufficient points to rent more than 1 whole boat.  So if there is an interest, we can work something out.


That's terrific!   I would do a TUG TradeWinds cruise for sure and would be happy to pay for a cabin.   That would be a blast!!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## buzglyd

GregT said:


> That's terrific!   I would do a TUG TradeWinds cruise for sure and would be happy to pay for a cabin.   That would be a blast!!!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Keep me on the list when things are normal. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## heathpack

Good chance we’d be up to go in on a boat.  We sold our 42 foot sailboat back in March and would enjoy getting back on the water without the fuss of chartering a boat ourselves.


----------



## klpca

Us too. Totally would be in on a full boat booking.


----------



## wrxdoug

I see that SFX is offering exchanges on Trade Winds , does anyone know if that is also cruise class or luxury Boats?


----------



## Sandy VDH

wrxdoug said:


> I see that SFX is offering exchanges on Trade Winds , does anyone know if that is also cruise class or luxury Boats?



I would assume cruising, luxury would be a bonus.  

There are a few locations that currently are Luxury only, but yachts move around, so that situation is in flux for now at least.


----------



## wrxdoug

Thank you for the information.


----------



## GregT

Good morning TUGgers,

A question on TradeWinds -- RCI has loaded the 2022 trips (not sure when they did, I just looked today) and noticed that there were some trips where an exchange was available on RCI, however when I went to the TradeWinds website, there was no indication of a trip that week.  An example is Nov 12 2022 in BVI.

The only explanation I can think of is that TradeWinds has designated this excursion as a broker-only cruise.   Does anyone know if TradeWinds does that?  Just curious....thanks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Sandy VDH

GregT said:


> Good morning TUGgers,
> 
> A question on TradeWinds -- RCI has loaded the 2022 trips (not sure when they did, I just looked today) and noticed that there were some trips where an exchange was available on RCI, however when I went to the TradeWinds website, there was no indication of a trip that week.  An example is Nov 12 2022 in BVI.
> 
> The only explanation I can think of is that TradeWinds has designated this excursion as a broker-only cruise.   Does anyone know if TradeWinds does that?  Just curious....thanks!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



No idea, unless they still have an old boat in BVI that they are using for RCI inbounds that they just don't offer to members.  Curious.  I would get on a chat tomorrow with TW and ask.  Chat is often the easiest way to contact them.  I think the office in SVG is back open again as the volcano has not erupted again since the last eruption.


----------



## bizaro86

Sandy VDH said:


> the volcano has not erupted again since the last eruption.



Not TW related, but I have a very funny photo of a friend about to lose his temper. I'm going to caption it with this phrase.


----------



## CPNY

@Sandy VDH If I understand correctly, An RCI exchange will usually get you into cruise class. Do you get your own bathroom and shower or is it completely shared with strangers ? Are the boats usually always full? 

I can’t see my friends wanting to pay AI and being stuck sharing beds, with that being the case, I have no issues going solo! I’d love to add one of these trips onto a WSJ trip. I would love some feedback from anyone who has maybe done a trip like this solo. It’s always fun to meet new people.


----------



## CPNY

GregT said:


> Good morning TUGgers,
> 
> A question on TradeWinds -- RCI has loaded the 2022 trips (not sure when they did, I just looked today) and noticed that there were some trips where an exchange was available on RCI, however when I went to the TradeWinds website, there was no indication of a trip that week.  An example is Nov 12 2022 in BVI.
> 
> The only explanation I can think of is that TradeWinds has designated this excursion as a broker-only cruise.   Does anyone know if TradeWinds does that?  Just curious....thanks!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I have been trying to figure out where I would use my RCI points and came across TW on RCI. I see 8/22 available. I’m assuming the AI fee is paid to TW a few weeks before the cruise?


----------



## RNCollins

Hi @CPNY,

RCI members who trade into a Tradewinds cruise will most likely get a Cruising Class boat. The majority of the cruising class boats are 52’ in length, but there are a couple of 50’ around.

The 52’ cruising class boat accommodates up to 10 guests. You will have your own cabin that accommodates 2 with your own private shower and head (toilet) and sink, and storage space.  If you decide to travel solo you have the cabin all to yourself.

The cabins and common space do have air conditioning, but it is up to the discretion of the captain when to use it.

There is a variety of Tradewinds cruises available on RCI right now. For the Caribbean, search the Lesser Antilles, St Martin, Virgin Islands and the Bahamas.  I’m a Tradewinds member but I just picked up an RCI Bahamas week.

I’ve done all of my sailings solo. You can isolate yourself and have peace and quiet (like a mini retreat) or you can interact and socialize with the other guests. You will eat all of your meals together so it makes it easy for conversation. The self-serve bar is available 24/7. You just help yourself to drinks, soda, wine, beer, fruit juice, etc. The captain makes a specialty cocktail in the late afternoon, usually something fruity. If you choose not to drink that is fine too.


----------



## klpca

TW Tuggers, any thoughts on Tonga (aquaterra) vs French Polynesia? We're trying to decide between the two.


----------



## ccwu

klpca said:


> TW Tuggers, any thoughts on Tonga (aquaterra) vs French Polynesia? We're trying to decide between the two.



We traded thru II to TW French Polynesian in late April of 2018. It was a luxurious TW. I think it is 60’ and much larger than the Caribbean one (we had 9 guests and two crew members). Air conditioned cabin. We have French captain and cook. The cabin was better and bigger than I thought. Catamaran was large. French food is delicious. The only drawback is that few airline to Tahiti. We paid 1500 per person French airline ticket to Tahiti (cheapest from Los Angeles) , another $520 round trip to the island where the catamaran is. The French airline Don fly every day, (I think they fly Wednesday to Tahiti, so we have to find hotel stay to Saturday to go to the island. Catamaran was excellent, all inclusive fee was euro 1150 per person. One dinner at Bora Bora and another island were extra (around $120, $100 per person per dinner). We paid US$300 pp tips (suggested). So the exchange was cheap, the other added up. We end up spend $12K extra. 

It was a excellent trip. We get along with the rest 7 passengers (one is single). Snorkeling were super. You can dive (extra). We request a snorkeling with French Polynesian yellow sharks outside the reef of Bora bora. It was cool. We watch the over the water bungalow at Bora bora and waved back to the guests on the luxurious bungalow. We had dolphins surrounded swimming with our yacht, we had night swimming with Rays. Water was clear, calm and warm. We kayak too. It was on our bucket list. We loved it. It was stressful schedule too to catch to plan, transfer, find place to stay between flight. Definitely not as convenient as to Caribbean.


----------



## CPNY

RNCollins said:


> Hi @CPNY,
> 
> RCI members who trade into a Tradewinds cruise will most likely get a Cruising Class boat. The majority of the cruising class boats are 52’ in length, but there are a couple of 50’ around.
> 
> The 52’ cruising class boat accommodates up to 10 guests. You will have your own cabin that accommodates 2 with your own private shower and head (toilet) and sink, and storage space.  If you decide to travel solo you have the cabin all to yourself.
> 
> The cabins and common space do have air conditioning, but it is up to the discretion of the captain when to use it.
> 
> There is a variety of Tradewinds cruises available on RCI right now. For the Caribbean, search the Lesser Antilles, St Martin, Virgin Islands and the Bahamas.  I’m a Tradewinds member but I just picked up an RCI Bahamas week.
> 
> I’ve done all of my sailings solo. You can isolate yourself and have peace and quiet (like a mini retreat) or you can interact and socialize with the other guests. You will eat all of your meals together so it makes it easy for conversation. The self-serve bar is available 24/7. You just help yourself to drinks, soda, wine, beer, fruit juice, etc. The captain makes a specialty cocktail in the late afternoon, usually something fruity. If you choose not to drink that is fine too.


Awesome! Have you done the BVI one? I’m thinking about adding that to a WSJ trip next year. I do the Bahamas a lot so I’d like to try something different. 

When is the AI fee due? Last question, say I choose 2 people but decide on going solo right before the trip, is that doable?


----------



## Sandy VDH

I see you got a lot of answers without me jumping in.  

Generally yes, you only pay the AI for the passengers in the cabin.  No one under 16 allowed, unless you are member and book a whole boat.

BVI is a good choice, and among my favorites.


----------



## CPNY

ccwu said:


> .
> 
> We end up spend $12K extra.



12K extra on airfare and staying longer in hotels?


----------



## CPNY

GregT said:


> Good afternoon TUGgers,
> 
> I know we have some Tradewinds Club Members here (@Sandy VDH , @klpca , @SciTchr , @RNCollins , to name a few) and I was hoping the information below could be clarified/corrected.   I am not actively looking for more timeshares, but I love boats and I am interested in Tradewinds and hope to do an RCI trade into Tradewinds BVI or Bahamas in 2022.   Can I ask our TUGgers to review the below?    Note: I have now learned that Tradewinds Cruise Club is an older club, and what is currently being sold is called Tradewinds Experiences -- but I believe the rules below are the same.    Thank you!
> 
> It is my understanding that someone joining TradeWinds will purchase PlusPoints, which are single use points with a fixed life (often 12-years, can be shorter).   I saw a post where a TUGger was initially offered 1.2M points for $22K and 4.8M points for $67K.  They ultimately purchased 600,000 points for $13.5K when an additional 100,000 points were added as an incentive (so 700K points for $13.5K)
> 
> Annually, the Club Member pays a fee to "unlock" some of their points (based on the length of the contract) and it is currently $815 to unlock 100K points.   So a 1.2M contract with a 12 year life unlocks 100,000 points annually -- and the member pays $815.  They can make reservations based upon the number of points that they have unlocked.   If they want to make a reservation which will consume more points then they have already unlocked, then they pay the additional fee to  unlock the needed points and can reserve accordingly.
> 
> Once unlocked, the points can be utilized to reserve based upon the category of boat and the season of travel, as follows:
> 
> *Class         High    Middle     Low*
> 
> Flagship    200,000   150,000   100,000
> Luxury       125,000   100,000     75,000           (see note immediately below on Luxury class)
> Cruising       100,000  75,000     50,000
> 
> Note: per Sandy's note below, this Luxury point requirement is for the Luxury 59' boat and there is a Luxury 60' boat with a 25K higher point requirement.  The Cruising category is for a 52' catamaran (there a couple of 50 footers that are being phased out), and the Flagship is a 70'+ boat.  Sandy also has the seasons, which are January - April (High), May - July (Mid), Aug-Oct (Low), Nov-Dec (mid) except for the holidays, which are High.
> 
> I also understand there is some benefit for last minute travel, but not sure how that works.
> 
> There is an All-Inclusive Fee of [$1,075?] per person which covers all food and the booze that is on the boat.   Note that when booking through RCI, the AI fee is higher, I believe it is $1,295 per person and RCI has a 1-in-4 restriction for Tradewinds reservations (covering all the different locations, not 1:4 for each location).  There appears to be some discrepancy on how strictly Tradewinds is enforcing the 1-in-4 right now.
> 
> Locations (per their website at www.trade-winds.com):
> 
> Abacos
> Antigua
> Belize
> British Virgin Islands
> Croatia
> Exumas
> Fiji
> French Polynesia
> Greece
> Grenada
> Guadeloupe
> Martinique
> Panama
> St. Martin
> Tonga
> St. Vincent & The Grenadines
> I do apologize if I've missed some key items here and would appreciate correction.   I love sailing and am currently a member of SailTime, which is a fractional interest in a sailboat here in San Diego.   I hope to do a TradeWinds trip (likely an RCI exchange) in 2022 and always like to learn more about these things.  Thanks very much!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg
> 
> Edited:  Tried to clean up my post based upon initial feedback below -- thanks!


If you book Bahamas Exuma, you will have an amazing time. If you haven’t been to Exuma it’s amazing. One of my favorite places. Try to get on the route that goes to Staniel Cay if you can. Some of the best waters I’ve ever seen are in Exuma. 

I just booked May 2022 in French Polynesia via RCI. I’m so looking forward to this that Already booked RT from LAX/PPT


----------



## klpca

CPNY said:


> If you book Bahamas Exuma, you will have an amazing time. If you haven’t been to Exuma it’s amazing. One of my favorite places. Try to get on the route that goes to Staniel Cay if you can. Some of the best waters I’ve ever seen are in Exuma.
> 
> I just booked May 2022 in French Polynesia via RCI. I’m so looking forward to this that Already booked RT from LAX/PPT


And I just booked Tonga since we did FP in 2018. It's sure fun to be planning trips again!


----------



## CPNY

klpca said:


> And I just booked Tonga since we did FP in 2018. It's sure fun to be planning trips again!


Awesome!! I can’t wait. I’m having a friend book the same week with another RCI account and I’m hoping they put us on the same boat


----------



## Vacationsarefun

I am considering an RCI exchange for Tradewinds Greece. Does anyone have experience cruising there?


----------



## Vagabonder

Vacationsarefun said:


> I am considering an RCI exchange for Tradewinds Greece. Does anyone have experience cruising there?


I just saw this- I have done TW-Greece, if you are still interested, reply and I can tell you about how great it was and tips on getting to Lefkas base site.


----------



## Breezy52

Vagabonder said:


> I just saw this- I have done TW-Greece, if you are still interested, reply and I can tell you about how great it was and tips on getting to Lefkas base site.


I'm interested, do tell!


----------



## Vagabonder

Breezy52 said:


> I'm interested, do tell!


The Tradewinds (TW) Greece is based in a small port on the island of Lefkada.  Syvota Bay is quite small with the port and an upper road where the base office was located when we went in August 2018.  We paid in through RCI as a cash trip and were aware of the AI.  The crew was great, Tom and Becky took us to wonderful small islands around the Ionian Sea: Ithaka, Kefalonia, Meganassi and Cephalonia.  As is typical the route was chosen by the Captain and he briefed us every morning on our intended destination.  The food was fantastic and the bar well stocked.  We often moored in secluded bays and only encountered our sister TW boat shipmates once on the mooring with an onshore meal.  The weather was fine, only one squall.  We were on cruising class and seldom desired A/C as the tradewinds cooled the cabins nicely. We had a mixture of boat mates and got along well, especially enjoyed Peter and Judy from the U.K.  There was an empty cabin which gave us a bit more space in the public areas.  Some of our shipmates had come into Athens and made their way via transport which seems an arduous journey.  We opted to fly to Corfu where we toured and got acclimated for several days.  We rented a car and took it on the ferry to Igoumenitsa (1 hour) and then drove to Lefkada, via a toll tube,  and spent a night at Captain Nicks (great place).  Toured a bit and was able to safely park at the base port for the duration (free).  Returned the car to Corfu and spent a night before flying to LHR, spent a night and continued internationally to SFO.  Great trip- I am trying to book another for when my 4 years is up.

Base site- 32 KM from Lefkada town. Sivota Bay is 32km south of Lefkada town- also called Syvota.

I clarified with the rental car co that it was okay and insurance covered it on the ferry and thankfully never had to test.

I planned my trip with a lot of research, some outdated:
Lefkada Ferries | Greek island Ferry - Ferries to Greece
www.ferries-greece.com/travel-guide/ionian/lefkada/
*Lefkada* is part of the Eptanisa complex, located between *Corfu* and Kefalonia and very close to the coast of west mainland Greece. It is the fourth largest island of the Eptanisa complex with about 23,000 residents. Along with the islets of Meganisi, Kalamo, Kasto, Skorpio, Skorpidi, Madouri, Sparti, Thilia, Kythro and other ...
Ferry from Corfu to Lefkada - Lefkada Forum - TripAdvisor
https://www.tripadvisor.com › ... › Ionian Islands › Lefkada › Lefkada Travel Forum
May 11, 2017 - There are no *ferries* from *Corfu to Lefkada*. The only way to get from one to the other is a *ferry* to Igoumenitsa and then the bus to Preveza from where you have a bus to *Lefkada*. If you are in Athens, best way to *Lefkada* is simply to take the bus from Kifissos bus station.
Travelling from Corfu to Lefkada via Igoumenitsa - Lefkas.Net | THE ...
lefkas.net/travelling-from-corfu-to-lefkada-via-igoumenitsa/
Dec 13, 2015 - This was impossible with flights to Preveza. Flying to Athens was also expensive, and involved a long bus journey from Athens to *Lefkada*. So we found that the best way of travelling to *Lefkas* was by flying to *Corfu*, taking the *ferry* to Igoumenitsa, and then hiring a car in Igoumenitsa.


----------



## Vagabonder

Breezy52 said:


> I'm interested, do tell!


Here's some pictures:


----------



## Breezy52

Beautiful and fun! Thanks


----------



## Breezy52

Vagabonder said:


> The Tradewinds (TW) Greece is based in a small port on the island of Lefkada.  Syvota Bay is quite small with the port and an upper road where the base office was located when we went in August 2018.  We paid in through RCI as a cash trip and were aware of the AI.  The crew was great, Tom and Becky took us to wonderful small islands around the Ionian Sea: Ithaka, Kefalonia, Meganassi and Cephalonia.  As is typical the route was chosen by the Captain and he briefed us every morning on our intended destination.  The food was fantastic and the bar well stocked.  We often moored in secluded bays and only encountered our sister TW boat shipmates once on the mooring with an onshore meal.  The weather was fine, only one squall.  We were on cruising class and seldom desired A/C as the tradewinds cooled the cabins nicely. We had a mixture of boat mates and got along well, especially enjoyed Peter and Judy from the U.K.  There was an empty cabin which gave us a bit more space in the public areas.  Some of our shipmates had come into Athens and made their way via transport which seems an arduous journey.  We opted to fly to Corfu where we toured and got acclimated for several days.  We rented a car and took it on the ferry to Igoumenitsa (1 hour) and then drove to Lefkada, via a toll tube,  and spent a night at Captain Nicks (great place).  Toured a bit and was able to safely park at the base port for the duration (free).  Returned the car to Corfu and spent a night before flying to LHR, spent a night and continued internationally to SFO.  Great trip- I am trying to book another for when my 4 years is up.
> 
> Base site- 32 KM from Lefkada town. Sivota Bay is 32km south of Lefkada town- also called Syvota.
> 
> I clarified with the rental car co that it was okay and insurance covered it on the ferry and thankfully never had to test.
> 
> I planned my trip with a lot of research, some outdated:
> Lefkada Ferries | Greek island Ferry - Ferries to Greece
> www.ferries-greece.com/travel-guide/ionian/lefkada/
> *Lefkada* is part of the Eptanisa complex, located between *Corfu* and Kefalonia and very close to the coast of west mainland Greece. It is the fourth largest island of the Eptanisa complex with about 23,000 residents. Along with the islets of Meganisi, Kalamo, Kasto, Skorpio, Skorpidi, Madouri, Sparti, Thilia, Kythro and other ...
> Ferry from Corfu to Lefkada - Lefkada Forum - TripAdvisor
> https://www.tripadvisor.com › ... › Ionian Islands › Lefkada › Lefkada Travel Forum
> May 11, 2017 - There are no *ferries* from *Corfu to Lefkada*. The only way to get from one to the other is a *ferry* to Igoumenitsa and then the bus to Preveza from where you have a bus to *Lefkada*. If you are in Athens, best way to *Lefkada* is simply to take the bus from Kifissos bus station.
> Travelling from Corfu to Lefkada via Igoumenitsa - Lefkas.Net | THE ...
> lefkas.net/travelling-from-corfu-to-lefkada-via-igoumenitsa/
> Dec 13, 2015 - This was impossible with flights to Preveza. Flying to Athens was also expensive, and involved a long bus journey from Athens to *Lefkada*. So we found that the best way of travelling to *Lefkas* was by flying to *Corfu*, taking the *ferry* to Igoumenitsa, and then hiring a car in Igoumenitsa.


This is great info to have, thanks for all the details . So helpful.  I went to their site and they have no bookings open for 2022, So I hope all is well with them. I will keep checking,


----------



## chemteach

We purchased a 6 week contract in 2019.  We have 6 weeks of travel until 2029.  Then we purchased another 6 week contract this past summer that will be good until 2031.  The best thing about owning with Tradewinds is that you can go on sailings that don't show up on RCI.  Our purchase has been "forcing" us to go to places we would have only dreamed of going!  We will be sailing to the Seychelles this summer with a couple we met on a previous cruise and 2 couples that are good friends of ours.  We couldn't have done that if we hadn't purchased a contract with Tradewinds.  We are also heading to Fiji summer 2023 with friends.  I'm happy to answer any questions people have.  The RCI weeks are a great way to discover Tradewinds.  This may have been mentioned in other posts - but another great way to discover Tradewinds is to go on a member referral.  This can be for any week that is available on Tradewinds, rather than going on an RCI posted week.  I believe you can only go on one member referral ever.  After that, you could use RCI to go on a sailboat once every 4 years (or any time if you purchase a contract.)

I love my timeshares, and now that my kids are older, I REALLY love Tradewinds!  It's an experience unlike any other.  Expensive, but very worth it if you enjoy being on a sailboat.


----------



## Keep Traveling

Question.  I am looking at Tradewinds Exuma.  Can the beds to separated in to two single beds?
HH


----------



## CPNY

Keep Traveling said:


> Question.  I am looking at Tradewinds Exuma.  Can the beds to separated in to two single beds?
> HH


I don’t think the rooms are large enough for that.


----------



## RNCollins

Keep Traveling said:


> Question.  I am looking at Tradewinds Exuma.  Can the beds to separated in to two single beds?
> HH


No, there’s just one bed in the cabin - the size seems to feel like a full bed, but don’t quote me. 
If the weather is good one could sleep up on deck.


----------



## CPNY

Anyone have experiences with RCI exchanges/Guest Certificates for tradewinds? A friend of mine was issued a Guest certificate for a cruise. Her name is the primary on the charter but when she went to fill out the form online to pay the AI fee for herself and her guest, the RCI account holder was auto populated as the second guest and the name could not be changed. Any thoughts on how to get that changed? Does it matter as long as the AI fee for two is paid? Any insights would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Sandy VDH

Keep Traveling said:


> Question.  I am looking at Tradewinds Exuma.  Can the beds to separated in to two single beds?
> HH



No, but if you want two solos and can't bear to sleep in the same room, someone can sleep up on deck, if they had to.  Seen that happen lots of times, some people enjoy it up on deck.


----------



## Keep Traveling

You just have to E-mail the main base, they will need the new name and E-mail and can E-mail a new form.
KT



CPNY said:


> Anyone have experiences with RCI exchanges/Guest Certificates for tradewinds? A friend of mine was issued a Guest certificate for a cruise. Her name is the primary on the charter but when she went to fill out the form online to pay the AI fee for herself and her guest, the RCI account holder was auto populated as the second guest and the name could not be changed. Any thoughts on how to get that changed? Does it matter as long as the AI fee for two is paid? Any insights would be greatly appreciated


----------



## CPNY

Keep Traveling said:


> You just have to E-mail the main base, they will need the new name and E-mail and can E-mail a new form.
> KT


Thank you! Will have that done.


----------



## Bunk

@CPNY 
Please let your friend know that it is important to get travel insurance to cover the cost of airfare, etc.  I am a Tradewinds member and have seen complaints recently on the Facebook page about some trips being cancelled.  I'm not sure if RCI guests have to pay the all inclusive before the trip, but if they do the insurance should cover that also


----------



## klpca

Bunk said:


> @CPNY
> Please let your friend know that it is important to get travel insurance to cover the cost of airfare, etc.  I am a Tradewinds member and have seen complaints recently on the Facebook page about some trips being cancelled.  I'm not sure if RCI guests have to pay the all inclusive before the trip, but if they do the insurance should cover that also


I saw that too. At this point I wouldn't even think about paying the AI until the absolute last possible minute.


----------



## CPNY

klpca said:


> I saw that too. At this point I wouldn't even think about paying the AI until the absolute last possible minute.


I just paid the AI fee this week for May. I read some of the cruises cancelled were in august in the Caribbean. I’m hoping FP isn’t affected. That would be horrific


----------



## CPNY

Bunk said:


> @CPNY
> Please let your friend know that it is important to get travel insurance to cover the cost of airfare, etc.  I am a Tradewinds member and have seen complaints recently on the Facebook page about some trips being cancelled.  I'm not sure if RCI guests have to pay the all inclusive before the trip, but if they do the insurance should cover that also


I used miles for my airfare. Ill tell her to get insurance for her airfare.


----------



## Bunk

CPNY said:


> I just paid the AI fee this week for May. I read some of the cruises cancelled were in august in the Caribbean. I’m hoping FP isn’t affected. That would be horrific



@CPNY 

I'm looking into FP for 2023 or 2024
Which FP tour are you on?

Are you are flying from NYC to Tahiti?   If so, what flights have you booked


----------



## LisaH

Bunk said:


> @CPNY
> 
> I'm looking into FP for 2023 or 2024
> Which FP tour are you on?
> 
> Are you are flying from NYC to Tahiti?   If so, what flights have you booked


We are going in Sep and booked a whole boat. United Flights from JFK with a connection in SFO are very reasonable now. One of the friends are traveling from NYC. Our direct flights are in the low 700 range in regular economy (not basic).


----------



## Bunk

@LisaH 

How many days is your entire trip  
Where  are you staying Before and after the cruise


----------



## LisaH

Bunk said:


> @LisaH
> 
> How many days is your entire trip
> Where are you staying Before and after the cruise



It will be a two weeks vacation (Sunday to Sunday). 
Sun: one night in Tahiti (Hilton or Intercontinental, haven’t booked yet)
Monday-Wed: Huahine (AirBnB)
Wed-Fri: Raiatea (Sunset Beach Motel, in a beach bungalow)
Fri-Fri: on board the Tradewinds
Fri-Sun: Moorea (Hilton)
We will fly inter-islands, but take ferries between Tahiti and Moorea. United flight leave PPT at night so trip to Moorea will work out well for us. We have stayed at Hilton Moorea and Sunset Beach motel on Raiatea before and liked both places. Looking forward to our return trip to FP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunk

@LisaH 

Your trip sounds great
hope everything goes well
Thanks for all the information


----------



## CPNY

Bunk said:


> @CPNY
> 
> I'm looking into FP for 2023 or 2024
> Which FP tour are you on?
> 
> Are you are flying from NYC to Tahiti?   If so, what flights have you booked


Since I Used miles I couldn’t get the miles from NYC to PPT on American, I had to get LAX-PPT round trip then had to buy my one way NYC - LAX separately. 

I wanted to do two nights in raiatea when I landed but friends didn’t book in time so I changed and I’m doing two nights at the Hilton in Tahiti. It’s not ideal but my friends don’t listen when  they should lol. We fly to raiatea the day of the sailing. Currently I’m booked on a 1:20pm flight but I may change to the 8:20am and get a day pass at raiatea lodge. I’ll be on the boat from Fri to Fri, then fly back to Tahiti to take a ferry to moorea where I’ll stay in an airbnb for 3 nights.


----------



## Bunk

@CPNY     Thanks.  Have a good time


----------



## CPNY

I may need you to walk


GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Okay, I've gone ahead and acquired a membership in TradeWinds Experience.  I found a member in the Facebook Group page who was looking to sell 350K points for $4,000.  The points were unlocked, so they had already paid about $2,800 in maintenance fees to unlock the points, so this portion of my payment was a reimbursement for the maintenance fees -- and then I had to pay $1,995 to transfer the points ($1,000) and the new member fee ($995).  The points expire in 2026 so I have a reasonable time horizon to use them.   As with other timeshare systems (like Marriott), it does seem like an inordinate amount of the transaction consideration goes to the timeshare organization to facilitate the transfer and I can see why most owners prefer to sell their excess points through the reservations process.
> 
> It's a smaller package that I originally anticipated seeking but there are few resales offered with most owners preferring to make reservations directly to warrant a higher purchase price and not have to be discounted because of the transfer fees.  We will see how this works out, but wanted to communicate the details to my TUGging friends.
> 
> As I find come across things of interest, I will post them -- thanks all for your help over last few weeks -- I thought I would buy one eventually and this was just an opportunistic purchase.  I don't think it was cheap nor overpaying, considering the transfer fees, and think this was a fair purchase for both parties.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


I may need you to walk be through purchasing points, Im on a cruise now. Typing this in Bora Bora! The lowest they will go is 500K points and I will be looking to start a new account resale. What was the process?


----------



## RNCollins

Hi @CPNY, how was your trip? Do you have any pictures? Did you enjoy sailing?

I‘m sailing this Saturday with Tradewinds in Belize. I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## CPNY

RNCollins said:


> Hi @CPNY, how was your trip? Do you have any pictures? Did you enjoy sailing?
> I‘m sailing this Saturday with Tradewinds in Belize. I’m looking forward to it.


Amazing, I have so many pics and videos. I want to put them together but first I have to reach out to @dioxide45 for help in video editing. I loved sailing and I want to unload most of my ownerships and get into tradewinds….. of course I need to come off my post trip high.


----------



## LisaH

That’s how I felt. We are going back in Sep, this time a whole boat shared with friends and family. Can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

LisaH said:


> That’s how I felt. We are going back in Sep, this time a whole boat shared with friends and family. Can’t wait!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many points for a full boat


----------



## LisaH

Depending on the class of the boat, it’s either 500K or 600K for the whole boat. Book 4 cabins and the fifth is free (no points but still need to pay maintenance fee and AIF)


----------



## CPNY

LisaH said:


> Depending on the class of the boat, it’s either 500K or 600K for the whole boat. Book 4 cabins and the fifth is free (no points but still need to pay maintenance fee and AIF)


So if I want a whole boat I book 4 cabins at 125k and the 5 th is no points?


----------



## LisaH

Yes, at least thats the case in 2019 when I booked the whole boat. Had to postpone due to the pandemic. Some locations are less others might be more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH

CPNY said:


> So if I want a whole boat I book 4 cabins at 125k and the 5 th is no points?


Not necessarily.  For a 59' yes for a 60' NO.

Also it is NO points, but you must pay the associated MF that goes with those free points.


----------



## LisaH

Sandy VDH said:


> Not necessarily. For a 59' yes for a 60' NO.



I stand corrected. Sandy is the expert on Tradewinds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

Sandy VDH said:


> Not necessarily.  For a 59' yes for a 60' NO.
> 
> Also it is NO points, but you must pay the associated MF that goes with those free points.


I was just on a 59 and it seemed perfectly fine to me. If a 59 takes less points that would be worth it to me. Is there a point chart for how much cabins cost?


----------



## Sandy VDH

CPNY said:


> I was just on a 59 and it seemed perfectly fine to me. If a 59 takes less points that would be worth it to me. Is there a point chart for how much cabins cost?



60 vs 59s the main difference is the fly bridge.  On the 60s there is a very large flybridge, most have a bimini (shade covering) up top (but not all, the first 2 did not).  If you are like me and always looking for shade the 60 allows you to stay up top during sailing.  Often on the 59 I have to hide below in the cockpit (where we eat) or sit with the captain, as on the 59 only the helm has the bimini.


----------



## CPNY

I had one of the best trips with tradewinds that now I’m rethinking how I vacation. Of course the people I met made a huge difference. I made an elementary video of my tradewinds experience. Of course there is a TON that I didn’t include. As far as the sell, it was what I would consider hard comparing it to what others have told me to expect, But no big deal, I kind of enjoyed it and since I had a seller lined up before my trip I really didn’t mind the challenge. 

This is the very first time I’ve put together a vacation video. The app I used was awful and I couldn’t get the video exported to a mp4 file so I had to upload a screen shot of the preview in the app. So please forgive the fact that it’s not uploaded in 4K like it was recorded in.


----------



## GregT

@CPNY  that is a terrific video!!!!   Sure makes me want to go to French Polynesia!!!   Thx for posting this….

Best,

Greg


----------



## Limace

Amazing video! DH loves sailing and I’m happy to go along (we did a 2 week sailing trip in Greece a few months after we met)-this sounds like his kind of thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankf3

Great video, very nicely done!  I would have loved that trip, looked like an amazing experience!


----------



## Sandy VDH

@CPNY now you know why I have done 31 Tradewinds trips so far.  LOL


----------



## LisaH

Sandy, just read your old posts on this thread. I didn’t know you have to have 100K unused points to qualify for late break. Thanks! My membership expires in 2031. We look forward to taking a s few late breaks in the next five years.


----------



## LisaH

One question: can I book for late break for other people (family members)?


----------



## Sandy VDH

LisaH said:


> One question: can I book for late break for other people (family members)?



No, Late break is for Members only.  So if it is you and another person on the TW membership, they might let each of you take a cabin, but if you are the solo owner, you can take someone in your cabin, but you can't give a latebreak to them.


----------



## LisaH

Got it. DH and I are both on the contract. So theoretically we could book two cabins and invite two guests?


----------



## Sandy VDH

LisaH said:


> Got it. DH and I are both on the contract. So theoretically we could book two cabins and invite two guests?



I would check with TW, but I think that will work.


----------



## rickandcindy23

As a person who wears a big hat at the beach and gets a sun rash after 15 minutes in the sun, even with sunscreen, this type of vacation is not something I have even considered. I so admire and am jealous of those who can be in the sun enough to take a trip like that.  I love a nice boat ride with my big hat and my long sleeves and long pants.  I have to protect myself even early in the morning on a whale watch. 

Friends joke with me after we have been on Maui for six weeks.  Where is your tan?  I don't tan.  I burn and get a rash of little clear blisters that itch like chicken pox. I am always in the shade or protected. 

I wish I could do one of these trips you all seem to enjoy.


----------



## CPNY

rickandcindy23 said:


> As a person who wears a big hat at the beach and gets a sun rash after 15 minutes in the sun, even with sunscreen, this type of vacation is not something I have even considered. I so admire and am jealous of those who can be in the sun enough to take a trip like that.  I love a nice boat ride with my big hat and my long sleeves and long pants.  I have to protect myself even early in the morning on a whale watch.
> 
> Friends joke with me after we have been on Maui for six weeks.  Where is your tan?  I don't tan.  I burn and get a rash of little clear blisters that itch like chicken pox. I am always in the shade or protected.
> 
> I wish I could do one of these trips you all seem to enjoy.


My friend on the trip is afraid of the ocean and hates the sun, she did just fine.


----------



## Sandy VDH

rickandcindy23 said:


> As a person who wears a big hat at the beach and gets a sun rash after 15 minutes in the sun, even with sunscreen, this type of vacation is not something I have even considered. I so admire and am jealous of those who can be in the sun enough to take a trip like that.  I love a nice boat ride with my big hat and my long sleeves and long pants.  I have to protect myself even early in the morning on a whale watch.



I always have covers on and wear a hat, even in the water.  I don't try to tan, I try to avoid it.  Why, I have had malanoma on my back cut out.  So dermatologists says cover up and sunscreen on what you can't cover.   

One of the reasons I love the 60s with the Biminis, so I have better shade options.  But I still love tradewinds.


----------



## CPNY

Sandy VDH said:


> I always have covers on and wear a hat, even in the water.  I don't try to tan, I try to avoid it.  Why, I have had malanoma on my back cut out.  So dermatologists says cover up and sunscreen on what you can't cover.
> 
> One of the reasons I love the 60s with the Biminis, so I have better shade options.  But I still love tradewinds.


I wore sunblock shirts most days. I got color but nothing like the burn I get in the Bahamas. I didn’t put much sunblock on either (not smart)


----------



## CPNY

CPNY said:


> I had one of the best trips with tradewinds that now I’m rethinking how I vacation. Of course the people I met made a huge difference. I made an elementary video of my tradewinds experience. Of course there is a TON that I didn’t include. As far as the sell, it was what I would consider hard comparing it to what others have told me to expect, But no big deal, I kind of enjoyed it and since I had a seller lined up before my trip I really didn’t mind the challenge.
> 
> This is the very first time I’ve put together a vacation video. The app I used was awful and I couldn’t get the video exported to a mp4 file so I had to upload a screen shot of the preview in the app. So please forgive the fact that it’s not uploaded in 4K like it was recorded in.


Here is a shorter version. Save yourself 5 minutes of awful video making lol anyone selling points?


----------

